# Where Can I Find Other SX Types (irl)?



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

o0india0o said:


> @Kipposhi
> 
> I think you're really cool;; you can be an honorary SX-dom.
> 
> Where do you hang out?


Ha ha. I'm either locked in my room, or at my low-paying crap job wishing I were locked in my room. Or in a state of transition between the two.

So I guess PerC is my only real hangout. YAY, we're already together!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@_o0india0o_

Hey, you tell your 9w8 hubby to chip in with the cooking and cleaning! Besides all that, you might be right about your type and stacking. I just _felt_ your enthusiastic energy reading your posts. You seem to have a lot of enthusiasm for everything you talk about and you can't wait to tell people about how you did this and that, and what you want to do next, and about how you can be fearful and vulnerable, but you'll stand up to your fears when you have to. It all boils down to a very bouncy, fun loving, and energetic, young woman. That 9w8 hubby must know he's got his hands full! I imagine he has trouble keeping up with you some days!

I mean, I'm an extroverted 5w6 (counterphobic) and I have lines of connection going to 7 and 8 and I'm So/Sx, and I'm pretty sure I'd be hard pressed to keep up!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_o0india0o_
> 
> Hey, you tell your 9w8 hubby to chip in with the cooking and cleaning! Besides all that, you might be right about your type and stacking. I just _felt_ your enthusiastic energy reading your posts. You seem to have a lot of enthusiasm for everything you talk about and you can't wait to tell people about how you did this and that, and what you want to do next, and about how you can be fearful and vulnerable, but you'll stand up to your fears when you have to. It all boils down to a very bouncy, fun loving, and energetic, young woman. That 9w8 hubby must know he's got his hands full! I imagine he has trouble keeping up with you some days!
> 
> I mean, I'm an extroverted 5w6 (counterphobic) and I have lines of connection going to 7 and 8 and I'm So/Sx, and I'm pretty sure I'd be hard pressed to keep up!


Thanks for the kind words @tanstaafl28 ! It genuinely means a lot to me.
Very rarely in life do we get to hear ourselves reflected back to us from others.
I think it's a real treat, and I really appreciate you taking the time to do that.

So, thank you.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

(lol) You're really funny @Kipposhi ! 

Just the way you say things is quite witty:



> " I'm either locked in my room, or at my low-paying crap job wishing I were locked in my room. Or in a state of transition between the two."


Not sure if anyone's ever told you, but you have wit. 
I have no idea how you were a loner in grade school!
Well, I guess we're friends already then! YAY!


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

o0india0o said:


> (lol) You're really funny @Kipposhi !
> 
> Just the way you say things is quite witty:
> 
> ...


Wow you just made my day. Week. Month probably. Just in time for my birthday! Thank you.

[4ness]I was a loner because I was different, overly-sensitive, temperamental, bratty, and too proud for my own good. I still am. People don't see the real me. [/4ness]


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Kipposhi

Well good! I'm glad to have made your day!

Hope you have a good Birthday!


----------

